# USC Students - Breast Cancer PSA Shoot this weekend



## ganz (Jul 22, 2009)

Greetings all,

This weekend we're shooting a Love/AVON Army of Women breast cancer research PSA in the greater LA area.  We're looking for new and current USC students who are interested in getting some production experience who would be willing to help grip on this film.

It'll be shooting all weekend in various locations.  If interested feel free to send me an email, and we can get you more information. 

We're also looking for a few extras in some of these scenes, so if acting's more your thing we've got a place for you to show you chops.  Look forward to speaking with you soon.

ganz
aganser@usc.edu


----------

